# GDA & Green Hair Algae



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

Specs:
10 Gallon
Pressurized Co2 @ approx 30 ppm ( drop checker w/ 4dkh )
Aquaclear 20
2 x 20watt CFL ( in vertical position, individual reflectors ), 6" above top
8 hour photoperiod
EI Dosing ( w/ 50% w/c weekly )
Eco-complete

Problem:
I've been battling green dust algae for several months now. I have tried the leave-it-alone method 2 or 3 times now. But it always comes back.

I am willing to continue trying this, but there's another problem. When I allow the GDA to go about it's business, Green Hair Algae starts growing on the GDA. Eventually, it's so thick I can't see in, and it spreads to the plants, substrate, and hardware.

Any thoughts? Too much light? Low Co2? I'm really getting tired of having a planted aquarium I can't see.

Thanks in advance,
Steven


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

How many plants do you have? Maybe there aren't enough to absorb the ferts?

I have a two 10 GL with roughly similar specs and I don't have much problem. I do get some hair algae but its negligible.

EDIT: Just noticed your light specs. That might be a bit much for that size thank. I had a 13w CFL over one tank for a long period. Two 20Ws seems like a lot...


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

nickstaroba said:


> How many plants do you have? Maybe there aren't enough to absorb the ferts?


I used to have:


 1 large Java Fern
 HC carpet, covering over half the substrate.

Despite my best efforts, the HC became overrun with some sort of hair algae, that became so entangled, I ended up ripping out the HC entirely.

I now have:


 1 large Java Fern
 5 runners of Marselia ( spelling? )
 


nickstaroba said:


> EDIT: Just noticed your light specs. That might be a bit much for that size thank. I had a 13w CFL over one tank for a long period. Two 20Ws seems like a lot...


I used to use 15w bulbs in a cheap kit aquarium hood, but my HC never grew... anything except algae on it.

Yes, 20w does seem high. However, with the 6" over the top, and the fact that one bulb only appears to light half the tank, it doesn't appear to be too high. Merely my opinion. I've been wrong before.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

What type of bulb/fixture are they? I used to run spiral CFLs on a couple tanks and I would get algae directly under the bulbs because they created such a spotlight.

You should also take a look at Hoppy's lighting post and see where you stand on the chart. I know CFLs aren't listed, but perhaps the PC data would correlate...

Anyway, it looks like a good place to start. You could try reducing the light to one of those bulbs.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

Actually, I've seen a chart on CFLs. That's sort of what I'm basing my lights on.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs.html

My fixture(s) are home depot clamp lights, clamp removed, suspended over the tank.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow that looks like a great post. I'll have to read it closely when I'm off work hours.

The only other places I can think to check are your water (before fertilization) and your substrate (wasn't listed). Perhaps your water has high amounts of nitrates or something before you even fertilize. Or your substrate is very rich and is releasing nutrients into the water column--this happened to me with a soil under gravel substrate (walstad method).

I'm no expert by far so maybe someone else can chime in with some advice.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

Substrate is eco-complete.

I have measured ( for what it's worth ) the nitrate and phosphate of my tap water using API tests. No measurable levels. If the tests are correct, that's not it.

I'm considering lowering light levels ( increasing height or decreasing wattage ), after doing a heavy algae cleanup.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

It's been a week since the algae cleanup. GDA is coming back. Green hair algae is spreading on the substrate again. Lights have been raised to 8 inches from the top, (18 in from substrate ).

Ugh.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

Is the algae growing all over or specifically under the lights?


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

The GDA is thicker on the glass from about the middle down to the bottom.

The hair algae is primarily stuck to the substrate next to the glass walls.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

Update:

Switched to 14w CFL's.
Lights are approximately 4-6 inches above top of tank.

Green hair algae appears completely dead.
GDA is not thick, but is present. I'm trying the wait-n-scrape method again.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

If there's no nitrate or phosphate in your water, I'd wager that's the problem. Usually nutrients don't bottom out with EI dosing.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

It is EI dosed. (see 1st post )


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Yes, but you said in a later post that you couldn't detect any nitrate or phosphate.


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

zan1132 said:


> I have measured ( for what it's worth ) the nitrate and phosphate of my tap water using API tests. No measurable levels. If the tests are correct, that's not it.


Yes, yes I did. In my *tap* water. Not in the tank water.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

whats yuor GH at? i had a large problem a few weeks ago with my GH being too high and had an outbreak of hair algae.. it didnt make sense to me, but lowering my GH worked. 

As far as no nitrates or phosphates- Algae problems usually happen with over dosing. When i first started Dry EI, i figured out quickly that the EI dosing schedule was way too much for my tank as my levels were very high causing large amountf of algae. For the most part, algae will only be present if it has the nutrients to supply itself to flourish... my thought is that could be part of the issue. maybe you are overdosing. check your levels in your tank

i still think this is one of the overall bests posts on algae

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Algae-Common-Types/3/


----------



## zan1132 (Nov 4, 2009)

GH is 5 or 6. Like it has always been.

I reduced my dosing from EI levels, some time back. My levels were a little high, and with the removal of the HC, I really don't require as much.

I'm doing only two dosings each of macro & micro.

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

no problem... i completely stopped dosing for 2 weeks with mine. your co2 looks good, but i had to cut out alot of the algae and add a few SAEs to finish off the rest.. after 2 months of fighting it.. knock on wood... its gone


----------

